
The Tyranny of Loneliness - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2013/12/15/the-tyranny-of-loneliness/
======
barberousse
Funny, I remember a blog post way back when about how Christmas is ritual
emotional blackmail, a holiday which rather clearly declares that there is no
existential value outside of the celebration of "family", inadvertently (or
not) taking aim at both people with extremely problematic relationships to
their childhoods (abuse) as well as people who either have chosen not to be
coupled to one person for the rest of their life in order to find meaning or
who have issue building intimate, vulnerable connections for one reason or
another.

